# organizing your code book.



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have it memorized cover to cover.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use the numbering system it's given by the NFPA to orgainize it.

I, however, have every single word in the entire book memorized.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I have it memorized cover to cover.


Peter that is useless for you. Hacks don't adhere to the code anyway :whistling2::laughing:.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Peter that is useless for you. Hacks don't adhere to the code anyway :whistling2::laughing:.


This is true. You'll notice I never said that I actually _applied_ the code.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Organizing Code Book*

Organization is the key to everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> This is true. You'll notice I never said that I actually _applied_ the code.


 
To be fair, Peter, no one ever said WHAT code they're talking about! :whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I scribble notes to articles I can't remember in the back of the code, and add stick on tabs to the ones I need to use frequently. I only highlight stuff I seem to forget about (If you follow some instructors guidelines the whole damn book would be highlighted - I find that to be completely useless)


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Take all the irrevelent stuff out of the front (code history, code making panels, etc) or your ring binder code book and stick them in the back - or if your PeterD, just throw them in the garbage can).:jester:

Take the index out of the back, and move it to the front (in front, or back of the table of contents).

DO NOT write in your code book that you drag around for test taking - Tabs okay, notes not. Test proctors can be weird at times.

Also, take out your motor table chart (430.250), and 310.16 wire amperage table, and have the two pages on top of the table during test time. Don't be wasting time flipping around to the same old stuff - have it at your fingertips!:thumbup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

paper clips on the top of the pages that you feel are important to locate.
Code tabs are ok but they tend to get pretty "beat Up" over time riding around in the vehicle. 
High lit areas for quickly locating. If not a "testing book" write notes in the margin reminding you of things related to the article your looking at.
I have formulas and notes written in the back on the blank pages.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You mean that our code books have a Union?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> You mean that our code books have a Union?


Yes. That's why they cost so much.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Yes. That's why they cost so much.


 Ok, now I see.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Ok, now I see.:thumbup::laughing:


You think I got all my Codebooks for 32¢ an hour/no bennies/slave 'em 178 hours a week/drive your own vehicle/supply your own tools?

Heck no! They told me they wanted to be represented by the union, and I had no choice but to comply. So they've cost me around $3,300 so far.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You think I got all my Codebooks for 32¢ an hour/no bennies/slave 'em 178 hours a week/drive your own vehicle/supply your own tools?
> 
> Heck no! They told me they wanted to be represented by the union, and I had no choice but to comply. So they've cost me around $3,300 so far.


 So are you the Ed Hill of the code book Union?:thumbup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I got a set of "tabs" with my code book i bought at school. Here's the website for it: http://www.indexingtabs.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=NEC&Search.x=0&Search.y=0

They make life a LOT easier. The individual tabs are clear with black lettering and it lists all the important articles. Grab the tab, and flip it open to your page. not bad for $15 bucks.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I took a few quick pics. Sorry if they're huge.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

GDK 13 said:


> I took a few quick pics. Sorry if they're huge.


 No need to apologize for the large pictures because Ken needs them that large so he can read them.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> No need to apologize for the large pictures because Ken needs them that large so he can read them.:thumbup:


 
Yep..... mighty fine-looking toasters you got there sonny.

OK, now get off my lawn!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Yep..... mighty fine-looking toasters you got there sonny.
> 
> OK, now get off my lawn!


I will get off your lawn after I'm done taking a crap.:jester:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I just tear out all the crap that I don't need. They were just suggestions anyway


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I just tear out all the crap that I don't need. They were just suggestions anyway


 
So you just carry the front and back covers around? :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> So you just carry the front and back covers around? :laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blue - State Code tweaks

Yellow - Important parts

Orange - Real important and Roman Numerals on the top of pages in 240, 250, and 430. (Cuz the parts are referenced not individual articles)

Purple - Hand written notes refering to other articles

This Code Book I started putting the tab for 500 as the lowest one. So when I open it there, I can see all the tabs for everything after. Second up from the bottom is the tab for 400. When I open it there I can see all the tabs from 404 to 450. Third from the bottom is the tab for 300. Likewise I can see the tabs for Table 310.16 to 376, with the tab for Table 310.16 the highest of all the tabs.

Formulas and conversion tables are written in the blank pages in the back.

I think for the 2011 Code I'm just going to underline in red, highlite in orange, put three stars in front of and behind, and cut out "*334.100 Construction. *The outer cable sheath of non-metallic-sheathed cable shall be a nonmetallic material." and throw away the rest of the book.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> Blue - State Code tweaks
> 
> Yellow - Important parts
> 
> ...


 Well is your code book in Ken's Union?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I found those tabs got in my way so I never used them. I farted around on sites like this for 2-3 years discussing codes and READING what people were saying and familiarizing myself with the code. Navigation is key to finding things and those pesky tabs would have slowed me down during an examination. 

Highlighting is an extremely good idea.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> those pesky tabs would have slowed me down during an examination.


I don't need to worry about that. NO OPEN BOOK exam in NYC. :no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> How do you guy's like to organize your code book?I have the tabs and I high light all the articles in green(just the article heading not the text)And I high light the parts in orange.Any text I find important or helpful I high light in yellow.
> 
> I'm trying to become more efficient at using the code and at knowing articles by memory.


 
Do you find this helps?

How long did it take to do this?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mines organized.. called the index..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Mines organized.. called the index..


 
I go by the numbers in the bottom corner of each pages. Put 'em in order, and everything falls into place. :jester:

Oh, wait.... they were already in that order!:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Do you find this helps?
> 
> How long did it take to do this?



I didn't do the whole book.Just articles I use often.Or articles I was using in school.I found it helpful,Kinda made the articles standout(for me).Sometimes I would find myself searching and I would end up in parts or sections that I new were off.I liked using the yellow just to highlight things I found helpful for a quick reference for future use.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I have it memorized cover to cover.


I also converted mine to brail so I can read it in the dark.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electures said:


> I also converted mine to brail so I can read it in the dark.


 I have heard it said that electrician's do there best work in the dark.:thumbup:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 2008 handbook with tabs on it but don't use it much since I have the NEC in PDF. My 2005 NEC code book however is a test taking machine. I have it so decked out with highlights and notes it's crazy they even let me use it to test for my master license. I'll have to take some pictures; you guys would get a kick out of it.


----------

